# large maple and stump removal



## hamptontreeguy (Nov 16, 2007)

We took down this large maple and removed the stump with a 331 bobcat excavator. it took 7 hours to get it loose and 3 machines to get it out of the hole and on a trailer. Then it took a cat 320 excavator and a cat 966 loader to get it off!!


----------



## hamptontreeguy (Nov 16, 2007)

*More pics of stump*

Just a couple more


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 16, 2007)

That stump is probably about a 2 hour job with a large grinder. I never understand why people will dig them out like that and then deal with disposal and backfill, especially in a backyard. JMHO


----------



## hamptontreeguy (Nov 16, 2007)

oh believe me i would have much rather have ground it but the customer and architect strongly insisted on the excavation method due to the addition that was going to be dug where the stump was.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 18, 2007)

A good operator with that Cat 320 could've done it in no time. We took out over 100 stumps a couple weeks ago with just John Deere 310 hoe in less than 8 hours of run time. The operator is a good friend of mine, and he's GOOD.

Nice work though!


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 18, 2007)

hamptontreeguy said:


> oh believe me i would have much rather have ground it but the customer and architect strongly insisted on the excavation method due to the addition that was going to be dug where the stump was.



Then let the excavating contractor with the right tools mess with it. A 20 ton excavator with a thumb would have had that gone in no time.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Nov 18, 2007)

A hundred stumps in a day is extremely fast. They must have been small and in moist soil. I have worked for most of a day to remove a 15 diameter redwood stump. I couldn't lift the stump. I had to cut a trough and push it about 40' to get it out of the new building footprint. I was using a 12 ton crawler loader /hoe. My loader can lift 4 tons.


----------



## Peacock (Nov 18, 2007)

Frank Boyer said:


> A hundred stumps in a day is extremely fast. They must have been small and in moist soil. I have worked for most of a day to remove a 15 diameter redwood stump. I couldn't lift the stump. I had to cut a trough and push it about 40' to get it out of the new building footprint. I was using a 12 ton crawler loader /hoe. My loader can lift 4 tons.




Average DBH was only 10-12" and only 50 or so over 30". The best part was that many grew in cluster and we were able to cut out 3-4 at without moving the hoe.

I believe the 310G is around 14k?


----------



## hamptontreeguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Peacock- A cat 320 could have definitely had the stump out in no time since it was a maple and it is surface rooted. The problem was it was a very tight area to work in and the only access we had was through a 9 ft wide opening between retaining walls and there was only minimal space around the stump due to a fence and house. My cat telehandler will lift 15000lbs and had a very hard time lifting the stump i had to tilt it on its side and wash dirt out of the root mass to b able to lift it and the cat 320 didn't have enough pressure with the thumb to grip the stump for lifting it off the trailer so the 966 came in for back up.

t200
th83
bandit 1590
bandit 200xp
021
026
200t
361
441
660


----------



## Sprig (Nov 19, 2007)

Big stump & cool pics!  
Bit surprised that chain in pic#4 held and didn't part on ya, looks hella-heavy!
Good job and thanks for sharin'!



Serge


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Nov 19, 2007)

That must of been a purrty fun job, I used to pop stumps clearing fields on a small game farm (still do when I need quick undocumented cash) with a 7710 ford and a 420 SG deere. Nothin that size though. Those are some nice lookin cats too I got to put about 15 hours on a 320 this last spring super machine.


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

*nice work!*

hey,if they're willing to pay,do what they want.


----------



## undercut (Apr 13, 2008)

*idea*

next time break the core with a high powered stump grinder then excavate. 1 hour job.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## teamtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree...not necessary to dig....most stump grinders could have grinded 95% and then let the exacator dig out the remaining roots....but hey if someone paid you to dig it out then good deal....but you could have put more money in your pocket by grinding the stump down then digging the roots.


Must have been worried that DOT would pull you over....seeing how the clumped weighed around 15k and your trailer is rated for less than 12K.


----------



## teamtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Worked last week for a construction company on a street improvement project and we were topping out trees and getting the sticks below the wires and they would follow us with hyundai excavator and clean up the mess. It was cool to work ahead of them as there was no clean up on our end and they just ripped out the stumps in less than 5 minutes each and all the trees were > 30" DBH. In this particular case, excavators rule on stump removal....but it is rare to have an excavator on residential removal jobs.


----------



## beefspoon (Apr 27, 2008)

That stump is nowhere near 15,000lbs.


----------

